# What is your villagers's Greetings and Catchphrases?



## Zeo (Mar 29, 2014)

What greeting and catchphrase did you give to your villager (and specify who too).

I gave Bunnie "Sugar heartache" as her greeting and her catchphrase as "moon prism" mainly because she quite remind me of Sailor Moon and I love that anime.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am so bad at making catch phrases and greetings. v.v


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2014)

Marshal calls me "duke" (by default), and Nibbles' catchphrase is now "rawr" 

I can't remember the others and no one else has pinged to change yet.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 29, 2014)

Zeo said:


> What greeting and catchphrase did you give to your villager (and specify who too).
> 
> I gave Bunnie "Sugar heartache" as her greeting and her catchphrase as "moon prism" mainly because she quite remind me of Sailor Moon and I love that anime.



Wow..your the person who hates the villagers who dress up as superheroes, right. What abut Mira, because she is obviously based on Sailor Venus.

Anyway, some of the greetings and phrases for my villagers are

Hopper G: Chillin'  CP: Frozen
Hans G: Bienvenue  CP: WeirdWorld
Rory G: ROAR!!!  CP: BePrepare


----------



## Zeo (Mar 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Wow..your the person who hates the villagers who dress up as superheroes, right. What abut Mira, because she is obviously based on Sailor Venus.



Yeah, I'm not a fan of Mira. :c


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 29, 2014)

Zeo said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of Mira. :c



Shame.......Also do you get the reference in Hans' greeting and catchphrase


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 29, 2014)

Stupid accidental double post.....


----------



## Nanami Chiaki (Mar 29, 2014)

I gave marina the greeting &TheDiamonds XD


----------



## nekosync (Mar 29, 2014)

Punchy calls me "kitty cat" and greets me using "konichi-wa!".


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 29, 2014)

Sydney - Purple is life!, sunshine

Eugene - Shade broski, mate

Erik - Make it raindeer!, deerdear

Tom - MEOW! Yeah., me-YOWZA

Bangle - Default, rawr

Rocket - Blast off!, vroom

Astrid - Grand staaar!, galaxies

Joey - Default, quack

Poncho - Ohey, dumbbell

Kid Cat - Default, psst


----------



## iamnothyper (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol well mine are mostly boring. 

I gave Mira "Victory!" cause of her sailor moon reference and "tsk" cause she kinda has that cant be bothered air about her. xDD
Chief says Aroo as well and Stitches just laughs at you.


----------



## mousehole (Mar 29, 2014)

I go through stages - for a while I was handing out - "All Hail Foamy" "Foamy rules" "Foamy" but now I'm being extra sweet and normal. The only one that stands out is Skye - I made her say "I'm not a fox!" because my son kept calling her, that blue fox.


----------



## Wholockian (Mar 29, 2014)

Well i changed kid cats to racer... it really suits him ^w^ (Catchphrase)


----------



## Fairy (Mar 29, 2014)

Nanami Chiaki said:


> I gave marina the greeting &TheDiamonds XD



omg that's perfect


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 29, 2014)

I usually give them really weird greetings and catchphrases and make sure they match. Marcie has "I'm a cutiepie" as a greeting, and "Sweetie" As catchphrase....And i decided to make fun of anime cliches, so i had Alice say "S-sempai!" as greeting, and "desu" As catchphrase.


----------



## Regina Cordium (Mar 29, 2014)

Puddles' is 'ribbon' because they're cute like her, Ozzie's is 'zazza' because I thought it sounded funny, Joey's is 'quacker' because lazies love food and he's a duck and I'm bad at puns, and Beardo's is 'old sport' because his mustache makes me think of a 20s gentleman and I'm also bad at jokes. I don't usually give them greetings because I hate them, but Del's is "What do you want" because he's a cutie cranky.

I don't remember everyone else's catchphrases, though. I think they're their default catchphrases.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 29, 2014)

Eloise - I'm an idiot (because I hate her)
Sly - TIME FOR SQUATS 

Those are my favorite ones. The others are kind of bland. I did make Apollo's catchphrase "I sharted," but he only kept that for like a week.


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 29, 2014)

Most of my villagers are exactly the same as their default greetings/catchphrases.

I did give Punchy the greeting "Mashed potato", though. Don't ask.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I have Celia say "O Haio" and catchphrase is "Chirp" which she says ADORABLY! Marshal says "Oh...hi" and his catchphrase is Risu which is Japanese for squirrel because marshmellow couldn't fit, Rudy says "Hiya" and his catch phrase is "Nya Nya" because Cat, Mira says "Henshin a Go Go" and her catchphrase is "Usagi" which is Japanese for rabbit, Beau says "Hiya" also and his catchphrase is "Dude", Diana says "Konichiwa" and her catchphrase is "Shika" which is Japanese for Deer, Bree says "Moshi Moshi" and she sounds soo cute saying it and her catchphrase is "Desu" cause shes soo cute, Moose says "Hey hey hey" and his catch phrase is "Chu Chu" because Mouse, Bangle says "Like hey" and her catchphrase is "Mya mya" and WolfGang...hasn't moved in yet...


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 29, 2014)

I gave Mira the catchphrase 'SailorV' and the greeting 'I'm Sailor Venus!' or something like that hehe xD


----------



## meo (Mar 29, 2014)

Molly - "Bread crumbs, please."
Apollo - "Fly into my arms."
Octavian - "To the sea!!"
Wendy - "So sheepy.." aka sleepy..sheepy...terrible pun is terrible.
Zucker - "Love you lots!"
That's all I can remember right now.


----------

